# GRI - Appt times advice



## tottykyle (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I have just had my letter through that we are hitting the top of the list and have an appt for bloods and screening on 24/06/14. 

This is our first round of ICSI. 

Can anyone advise how quickly after this appt that we actually start treatment? 

Dee x


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations. For us, we were able to start as soon as my period arrived. Good luck x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

We were my 2nd period after the letter arrived but that was only due to Christmas and New Year backlog. 

Good luck for starting your treatment x


----------



## tottykyle (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks so much ladies!


----------

